# tiger barb breeding tips???



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

i am going to attempt to breed my tiger barbs

does anyone have any general tips to breed fish that are egglayers???

any tips are welcome and deeply appreiated

thank you*#3*i/d*


----------

